# flourite+iron?



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello all!!!
OK my tank is not doing well so i thought it would be a good time good time to start over.
i have a mix of gravel and laterite in my tank now 
and was sundering if i switch to strait flourite do you still need to dose iron.
from what iv red its a iron based substrate 
any thoughts?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

It will have iron in it at the beginning but eventually your plants will use up the iron and you will most likely need to begin dosing it at some point. I wouldnt get that simply because it has iron in it, you can purchase iron and dry dose it for very cheap.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I have straight Flourite in my tank and still dose CSM+B in order to maintain good iron levels (I use a LaMotte test kit to check, in addition to observing the Mayaca for good green growth). I have no idea how much the Flourite is contributing to the overall level of iron in the water column. I also don't know how quickly it would become depleted (if ever). Mine has been in the tank since 1997. I've read about how some substrates can absorb some nutrients and store them for the plants to use (search cation exchange capacity/CEC), but again, I don't know if Flourite is helpful in that regard or not (honestly, it gets pretty complicated; interesting, but sometimes a bit over my head). You also need to keep in mind that even though Seachem states that Flourite has iron in it, the determining factors as to whether you will need to dose additional iron have more to do with how your individual tank is set up. If you have low light, no CO2, and plants that don't need much iron, then you may not have to. However, if you are setting up a high tech, high light, pressurized CO2 tank, then I can almost guarantee you'll have to dose iron (as well as several other elements). 

Hope this has helped.

Andy


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for the input.i will look in to moor.and as far as why im using i like the look of the black flourite.I was going to use it with the black flourite sand.Although im not sure in know how to mix it.do i mix it all together or do i putt cores down first or sand first.


----------

